# When putting new wood in the smoker.



## john o (Jun 20, 2014)

When in the middle of smoking process do you just add new seasoned wood or start using lump?


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 20, 2014)

Are you cooking on an offset BBQ pit or something else? We need more info .


----------



## john o (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes I have a brinkmann trialmaster. I am using apricot wood. I've done some mods to it.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 20, 2014)

Are you using charcoal as your fuel source and the apricot wood for smoke flavor or are you starting the fire with charcoal and then adding wood splits to maintain the fire?


----------



## john o (Jun 20, 2014)

Starting the fire with charcoal and then large pieces of split seasoned wood. I let that burn down some until the smoke is not so thick and colored.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 20, 2014)

Split the seasoned wood into pieces about 1 1/2 - 2"  splits.....   preheat if possible on the firebox or inside the smoker on the cooking grate...   seems to work the best...


----------



## john o (Jun 20, 2014)

Do I add wood or charcoal on the longer smokes.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2014)

John O said:


> Do I add wood or charcoal on the longer smokes.



If you need more wood/charcoal for heat and smoke, yes, add more...


----------



## john o (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your info.


----------

